
The power of two random choices - plandis
https://brooker.co.za/blog/2012/01/17/two-random.html
======
plandis
Thought people might find the pick-2 idea here [1] interesting enough to read
about in other situations (such as load balancing)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14147226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14147226)

